

Glenn Beck : Net Neutrality a Marxist Plot to take over Internet - hristov
http://mediamatters.org/research/200910210026

======
anigbrowl
Glenn Beck thinks _everything_ is a Marxist plot.

------
DanielBMarkham
I'm glad I 1) don't confuse news commentators with news shows, and 2) don't
watch much of either anymore

People on cable need to be outraged over something to keep eyeballs. Anything
will do.

The sad thing is that the net is not far behind...

